# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  My Work

## Crazy4Herps

Some of my favorite shots; some snakes, some plants, some cats. I am a total noob when it comes to photography, but if I take enough pics, I'm bound to get a few lucky ones.  :Smile: 

An apple tree.


I totally screwed up the angling on this one, but the sun was so bright and showed her colors so well, I do consider this one of my best.






And finish it off with a little blood.  :Very Happy:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

What is up with all of the amazing pictures tonight? I really like your pictures, they are ALL amazing! Great job, keep on capturing the moment! :Good Job:

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (07-13-2009)

----------

